# Solved: Gmail voice and chat plugin not working



## eklisiewicz (Jun 26, 2004)

Google's voice and chat plugin worked fine for me up until a few weeks ago. Now it no longer works, and I am seeing the problem mentioned below in different browsers. The browsers I use are Firefox and Chrome, and I am on Windows XP Pro SP3.

The Google Voice and Chat plugin that allowed me to make VOIP calls through my web browser no longer works. Now it says:

Please download the voice plugin to make a call. 

When I click the link, it brings me to a page that says

Try it now.

I click on that link, and it brings me back to my Gmail account, where I see the same dialog box telling me I need to download the voice plugin to make a call.

Have also attempted to install the plugin externally, but it throws an Error 1603, fatal error during installation every time. Have scoured Google for an answer to this, but nothing I have tried has worked.

Anyone have any pointers on how to solve this?

Regards,

Elizabeth K.


----------



## eklisiewicz (Jun 26, 2004)

Go to this directory.

D:\Profiles\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Google Talk Plugin

Delete the googletalkplugin_port file if one exists. My system did not have one.

Double-click the googletalkplugin.exe file.

It will recreate the googletalkplugin_port file in this directory.

Go to your Gmail account and test the voice and chat plugin. It should work now.


----------

